# me and jester about 5 years ago



## giget (May 24, 2007)

hey have been so scared to ask for critique in case people abuse me because of my weight so i thought id post pick of me about fours years back when i was just beginning in English style riding. YES I KNOW I WAS OVERWEIGHT i have lost weight since these pics but do not want any critique of my weight the pony is very stocky and supported me well. he is a 14.3hh welsh arab gelding who i recently sold we went on from these height to grade 1 pc.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I dont tend to critique often. So i'll just say 3rd pic it looks like your lower leg could do with being just a bit further forward. And 4th pic your stirrups look a bit too long. But you look great together. I love the last pic, looks like a nice size jump too. :wink: 

I think your pony is lovely, and you certainly both enjoyed yourself. Its good to see people having fun with their horse/ponies.

And I dont think you look overweight at all.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I promise, so one here will say anything negative about your weight, the other mods and I will be sure of it. :wink: Besides, your weight looks perfectly fine!


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

thanks very much both of you yes i had a terrible problem with keeping my legs folward when i started jumping am finally managing to keep it in check. my boyfirend and i were alternating who was on the horse in the forth pic and when i was riding in it i had the stirrups hooked over th saddle so i didnt bother to alter them thanks


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

the last photo was recently taken for some people who were wanting to purchase jesteri think it was just below a meter


----------



## xxxMYSTYxxx (Aug 4, 2007)

hey you dont look overweight! 
anyway in the 1st photo i think you should have more leg contact
in the 3rd your legs are to far back (a common problem with jumping)
in the 4th your stirrups do look a little long
and the last picture looks awesome..you and your horse both look really good!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Only idiots can critique the weight (excuse my language). You look just good on your horse. 

BTW, the girl in my area I know (who is REALLY heavy) team penn like a dream. One of the best I'v seen..


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

thanks for all ur posts


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

You look good!

LOL! For the first one I was gona say "Damm thats a big crop! Then realised it was a polocrosse thingy"!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

lol thanks to works the same as a crop if u want (not on the horse) i use to chase my little brother around with it


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

you look great!


in the 3rd pic your legs are a little too far back 
and in the 4th one your stirrups look a little long 

the last pic looks awesome! you and your horse are jumping great!

please post some more pics of you riding! i would love to see them!


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

thanks so much sorry bout the late reply computer crashed and wasnt fixed for like three weeeks will try post more photos later


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

For a bigger girl, your seat is quiet nice. Trust me darl, you are nothing compared to what i have seen riding a horse!! Your a loverly girl, and lets face no-ones perfect, including me!! I have a dark freckle on the left hand side of my top lip. But i don't care!! :roll: Its what makes me ----- ME!!! :wink:


----------

